# PDA Battery advice please



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Dell Axim X50 PDA

I want to get a some spare batteries - I know nothing about lithium battery technology. Looking on eBay, I see two different technologies available:

Lithium-ion and Lithium-Polymer 

Q1: Is this the same technology under different names?

if not...

Q2: which is the better and why?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Unfortunately I haven't been down that road either .. I think there are other technologies too .. but I won't make matters worse than they already are .. had it been the good old NiCd I have a welath of experince including designing charger circuits .. but that went out with the ark .. and I am all left behind .. wrt lithium style cells I have looked on several occasions for some charger hints .. but never found anything that was useful; I hope you have better luck than I did


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi DF

I gave up and just ordered a big fat battery with an extended back cover plate to accomodate the bigger battery. Original battery was/is 3.7v @ 1100mAh & I have found a 2400mAh on eBay


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

there must be something going on about these batteries that they aren't saying cos all the data is being kept very close to their chests 

Once RS had a great little Datasheet for Dry Cell, NiCd etc batteries, battery Chargers and a load of other useful stuff .. now it all appears to be kept in a closed shop ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi DF

Agreed RS was a good source of excellent data sheets - I used to get the full pro RS book when I had the Comms business but now retired....!

The new battery has arrived for my Dell x50. twice as thick & comes with a new battery cover to accommodate the extra thickness. I charged it overnight & will be testing it over next few days. I need many hours duty without access to a power point for recharging!

I have Sat Nav on the PDA - I also have gps tracking software, however because of my interest in photography & travelling. I have just ordered an new GPS Rx that has built in tracking & software that downloads the data. It will then 'stamp' photographs with the gps coordinates when it 'sees' photos taken at the times in the tracking log.

This is just what I need for when I go on my travels. I take hundreds of photo and many of them, I cannot remember the exact location! (Essential for all my photos on Google Earth!)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Good Luck with that Donald .. 


((((Do you mean that you're travelling with Google Earth ?? :laugh: ))))


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That would be nice! - No, I have about 200 photos on GE - I could double that I had the gps tracking in operation before!


----------

